# Arizona hiking group.



## DubiaW (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm starting a hiking group in AZ. We are going to be doing night hikes and flipping expeditions at least once a month. If you are interested PM me. I'm focused on Scolopendra heros and Amblypygi but also interested in the lesser known T's and scorpions of AZ. We are going to need drivers with 4X4 vehicles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

